# Frameset Quellcode



## Relian (17. Oktober 2002)

Hallo, kann mir jemand bitte den quellcode für folgendes Frameset geben, ich habs nicht hingekriegt.
Merci...


----------



## Dunsti (17. Oktober 2002)

```
<frameset rows="50,50,*" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="0">
  <frame name="zeile_1" scrolling="no" noresize src="oben.htm" marginwidth="5" marginheight="5">
  <frame name="zeile_2" scrolling="no" noresize src="mitte.htm" marginwidth="5" marginheight="5">
  <frameset cols="100,*">
    <frame name="Links" src="links.htm" marginwidth="2" marginheight="1" noresize>
    <frame name="haupt"  src="haupt.htm" noresize>
  </frameset>
</frameset>
```


Dunsti


----------

